# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Audi R8 GT in British Racing Green



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On first verbal description, the R8 GT with its red-accented badges and brakes might not be the best pairing for green bodywork. The net effect might be assumed to be a bit... well... yuletide. Seeing it in the buff though, it certainly seems to work. We've spotted this one lone British Racing Green R8 GT photograph over on idownshift.com.

We don't know much about this car other than its UK spec as per the UK tags and the right hand drive positioning of the steering wheel. Unfortunately, it's the only pic we've found over on idownshift as well. Still, you may want to check out their supercar photo rotation after the jump.

* idownshift.com *

A few more pics. Thanks GermanCarScene via Twitter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

1


----------

